# The real Onion Dip TNT



## kadesma (Nov 12, 2011)

My Grandson came over and we made this recipe  he got. It is wonderful he gave it a Thumbs up.We put 2 lbs. of sliced onions in a skillet and covered them and cooked over low heat about 20 min. Stirring occasionally til wilted.Uncover and continue cooking about 45 min more until soft sweet and reduced to just a fraction of the original volume. Cool and ad in 3/4 cup sour cream 4 oz of softened cream cheese 1 tea. Worcestershire, several shakes of Tabasco , salt and pepper 
get out the potato chips put our feet up and enjoy
We are planning this for Thanksgiving.
kades


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 12, 2011)

kadesma said:
			
		

> My Grandson came over and we made this recipe  he got. It is wonderful he gave it a Thumbs up.We put 2 lbs. of sliced onions in a skillet and covered them and cooked over low heat about 20 min. Stirring occasionally til wilted.Uncover and continue cooking about 45 min more until soft sweet and reduced to just a fraction of the original volume. Cool and ad in 3/4 cup sour cream 4 oz of softened cream cheese 1 tea. Worcestershire, several shakes of Tabasco , salt and pepper
> get out the potato chips put our feet up and enjoy
> We are planning this for Thanksgiving.
> kades



Mmmmm.  That sounds wonderful, Kades!  C&P!


----------



## bakechef (Nov 12, 2011)

I saw Alton brown take a similar approach to onion dip and always wanted to try it.  Sounds great!  Every time I eat onion dip made from sour cream and onion soup mix, I always wish that it was better, and I bet this recipe is.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 12, 2011)

bakechef said:


> I saw Alton brown take a similar approach to onion dip and always wanted to try it.  Sounds great!  Every time I eat onion dip made from sour cream and onion soup mix, I always wish that it was better, and I bet this recipe is.


I had some with my grandson and I loved it. it wan't salty like the kind from a package it really was great.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Nov 12, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Mmmmm.  That sounds wonderful, Kades!  C&P!


Hope get a chance to try it. it's good.
kades


----------



## taxlady (Nov 12, 2011)

Do you use any oil when you cook the onions?


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 12, 2011)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Hope get a chance to try it. it's good.
> kades



I'm going to bring this to BIL's for turkey day!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 12, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Do you use any oil when you cook the onions?


NO I put them in a nonstick skillet, low heat for 20 cover then stir now and then. no- no oil.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Nov 12, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> I'm going to bring this to BIL's for turkey day!


I'd bring two large bags of chips
kades


----------



## giggler (Nov 13, 2011)

How did you cut the onions? Fine Dice, then smoosh them all up when cooked?

or is the dip sort Chunky?

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## letscook (Nov 13, 2011)

I have made alton brown recipe and it is great
I use it all the time.
here is the link to his
Onion Dip from Scratch Recipe : Alton Brown : Food Network


----------



## kadesma (Nov 13, 2011)

giggler said:


> How did you cut the onions? Fine Dice, then smoosh them all up when cooked?
> 
> or is the dip sort Chunky?
> 
> Eric, Austin Tx.


It's rather chunky. I just sliced the onions the amount really gets a lot less as it cooks down. Reminds me of spinach huge amount that looks as if it would feed an army then you cook it and end up with just enough for 2.
kades


----------

